

Biohackers starting new lab in Oakland - marcjuul
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1836537355/counter-culture-labs-your-biohacking-and-citizen-s

======
marcjuul
I'm part of the team so ask away! We're working towards having a larger BSL-1
(bio-safety level) lab for work with safe and well-known organisms and a
smaller BSL-2 lab for stuff like growing certain environmental isolates and
even some types of human disease work.

We're also working on software to increase the transparency of our research,
such as this tool to instantly share hand written and recorded voice lab notes
using open standards:
[https://github.com/CounterCultureLabs/dumpscribe](https://github.com/CounterCultureLabs/dumpscribe)

------
tunabananas
What kind of projects are happening there right now?

~~~
marcjuul
We're engineering yeast to produce a vegan source of cheese protein and in the
long run make Real Vegan Cheese:
[https://realvegancheese.org](https://realvegancheese.org)

We're now hosting Bay Area Applied Mycology (formerly Bay Area Radical
Mycology) and they have been using the lab for both genetic identification and
microscopy identification of mushroom species.

We also have lots of events coming up such as Introduction to protein
crystallography and Introduction to Synthetic Biology:
[http://www.meetup.com/Counter-Culture-
Labs/#upcoming](http://www.meetup.com/Counter-Culture-Labs/#upcoming)

------
BlackHoleSun
This seems like a great idea. We need more Biohacking labs to help citizen
science projects.

------
ceremona
Cool. Any non-bio stuff going on at CCL?

~~~
PatrikD
Yes! We intentionally left "bio" out of the name, because we do want to be
more general than that. We have people playing around with acoustics and
optics, there's a Tesla coil and Geiger counter under construction, and I
would love to play with some low-melt alloys. Plus there's tons of hardware
hacking as well - especially repairing old or building new lab equipment.

It's probably fair to say that Bio is our main focus, but it's definitely not
the only thing we do.

------
jackiegene
Cool!

